# passworteingabe durch sternchen in konsole WICHTIG!



## blindmankills (28. Mai 2006)

servus
kann mir jmd sagen wie ich die passworteingabe über konsole in sternchen implementieren kann?

danke im vorraus...


----------



## flashray (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/Security/pwordmask/
http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/java-0375.html


Vg Erdal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...er-console-maskieren.html?highlight=maskieren

Gruß Tom


----------

